# ibasso D3 Review!



## paulybatz

I received my D3 today via DHL...after placing the order on Friday...THAT WAS FAST!

 So fast my eneloop AAAs are not even here yet, (http://www.thomas-distributing.com/index.htm) so she has to wait for power...Im too much of an environmentalist to put in alkalines.

 Customer service at ibasso was awesome...I queried them about three weeks ago, they were very fast to email and after I decided to order one, they were out of stock and I wanted them to notify me ASAP when they were available. I received an email they were available, requested a paypal invoice, and paid the invoice all in the same day...and two business days later I have the unit. I will post pics tomorrow.

 ***Just aside...I want to thank all of the friendly head-fiers who were so very open to my noob questions and giving me all of the inside and out information on this new hobby. Special thanks to Jamato8 and HeadphoneAddict for answering a million PMs from me. SACD-Man, who is the man for qables. And User1029, Anouk, and The_X for their help and PMs. Also a shout out to wavoman, Dadozen, and qusp for their PMs and assistance.


----------



## jamato8

It is amazing how fast it arrives. I got an order once in 2 days. I still find it hard to believe but anyway looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## ZoNtO

Got me all excited for the sound aspects........ I'll expect a repentant review when the bats get in!


----------



## nocturnalsheet

waiting for your review too


----------



## mrarroyo

Glad you received your D3, very nice unit. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## paulybatz

The eneloops just shipped today should have them Friday...Happy Halloween!
 I just couldnt bring myself to fill the landfill with 5 alkalines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is a very sharp unit...I am very fond of it coming with two cases and like the silver personally. 

 I am getting to the photos...things are wicked crazy here!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got me all excited for the sound a
 spects........ I'll expect a repentant review when the bats get in!_


----------



## paulybatz

all apologies!
 I know some of you are waiting for this review. It's coming!
 I got the eneloops as promised, Thomas dist is awesome!
 However, having a 14 month old limits my time. Sunday I'll gave time to take pics and get things literally rockin and rollin.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_all apologies!
 I know some of you are waiting for this review. It's coming!
 I got the eneloops as promised, Thomas dist is awesome!
 However, having a 14 month old limits my time. Sunday I'll gave time to take pics and get things literally rockin and rollin._

 

I hope you're at least burning it in while you can't listen/review!


----------



## paulybatz

*NO, So busy, too busy to even put the batteries in it to preburn!
 **I have work to do but couldn't resist to get it up and running, I can whistle while I work.
 ***Thanks again to Ibasso, they are so very nice and prompt with all aspect of the process.
 ****I have also attached pics for those who are visually stimulated (sorry two are upside down, was holding the phone the wrong way, just stand on your headz).

 First impression...it is a sharp unit. Im keeping the silver case on for a while. It came packaged in foam very nicely with everything and more, even a tool for the screws in front of the unit!

 Using Qables SilverCab Pro LOD (thanks to the hook up from SACD-MAN www.whiplashaudio.com (custom cables and also the US distributor of Qables)) with Iphone and standard cabled Ultrasone Proline 750 (hoping to get the hook up from someone for some nice cables for them )

 It works great…right now I’m listening to Led Zeppelin “How the West was Won” Heartbreaker.

 It does exactly what it is supposed to do; drives the bass (not overwhelming) very clean. When I close my eyes definitely like I am there…I like the volume at about 11:15 on the volume

 Grateful Dead Europe 72 sounds really nice at about 11:30 on the volume.
 Those are live tracks always a bit difficult to get a solid read…but very clean I definitely feel right there, sitting right in front of Jerry and Bob singing in my right ear. Its almost too good, their PA was horrible, LOL!

 Lazily, that was all I could get onto the phone (and what I wanted to listen to today).

 Needless to say I am very happy with the purchase…I will try out the DAC this week

 I can’t imagine it getting better, but I guess the burn in will improve it some…but for the money you cannot go wrong with this little unit.

 More feedback to come in the coming weeks! I feel that the unit will get better like a fine wine...listening to AOL radio classical 101 sounds fantastic.

 Again, thanks for the warm welcome and assistance into this new intrigue of mine!

 Thanks to all the headfiers who have replied to my many PM queries on cables, LODs and amps; Im almost there, closely on the tails of listening nirvana!


----------



## paulybatz

It does get better the longer I listen...instrument separation...really appreciate the bass guitar, nothing gets lost (Grateful Dead).
 Never got to go to a live show...this is as close as you can get to reproduction of the experience front and center...literally!

 The headphones are so good and tightly closed Im really liking 10:00, 11-12 is nice but fatiguing.

 I cannot wait to listen to some hip-hop...push the drivers a little bit.

 I prefer the gain switch down (low gain).


----------



## nocturnalsheet

you have just convinced me to get the d3


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The D3 is one of those amps that just sounds great right out of the box and doesn't need a lot of burn-in. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## paulybatz

I finally got things running throught the DAC last night and it works nicely (...though made me regret ripping most of my music at 256, which was not bad). But it just shows how good the DAC and Phones are!!! 

 There is a nice blue light in the rear that lets you know you are connected to the computer and the drivers installed quickly from Windows XP, no discs or downloards required. You do need to install it to all USB ports individually, just do this to start, this way you can connect to any port you wish without going through that process when you simply want to sit down and listen.

 *I am working on trying the line out function and the DAC, however before reporting on that I want to get a good mini to RCA cable to run out to my mixer.

 **I was talking with SACD-MAN last night and he is getting some insane cryo copper wire right around the holidays, so be sure to wait a little bit before you splurge and contact him about this cable. It is an exclusive Whiplash Audio wire..www.whiplashaudio.com ..definitely contact Craig for the skinny

 ***If you do decide to buy a D3 from reading my review, please let ibasso know...I promised them because they were so fast and friendly to provide my unbiased opinions (and I am not getting anything for it). 

 ****To be honest I really wanted a... (one of those other popular amp/DAC combos, I looked at all of them)...I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions (thanks everyone here) but honestly I cannot see paying 200+ more and gaining much at all in terms of performance and the D3 has a line out which sealed the deal.


----------



## paulybatz

I almost forgot...some of the music is mp3s that were transferred from records...and you get everything, the total analog feel, hear the needle.

 Just one quality unit and a bargain.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I almost forgot...some of the music is mp3s that were transferred from records...and you get everything, the total analog feel, hear the needle.

 Just one quality unit and a bargain._

 

Hear the needle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You mean all the pops and crackles in their full glory. No thanks.


----------



## paulybatz

Its very subtle, no pops and cracks but definite analog warm sound...much different than CD quality. You cant hear that stuff over the loudspeakers.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hear the needle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You mean all the pops and crackles in their full glory. No thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I got my first vinyl rig in 1975 in the 7th grade. I was college senior when CD became widely available in 1983, and had spent $800 on my first CD player in 1984 when I started medical school. Oh the joy of no more pops and crackles. I got rid of my vinyl rig in 1991 when I moved to Colorado, and haven't looked back.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my first vinyl rig in 1975 in the 7th grade. I was college senior when CD became widely available in 1983, and had spent $800 on my first CD player in 1984 when I started medical school. Oh the joy of no more pops and crackles. I got rid of my vinyl rig in 1991 when I moved to Colorado, and haven't looked back._

 

The first cd players sounded like crap. Hell, creators of cd players didn't accept the fact that jitter existed until the early 90s. What was their slogan at first? "Perfect sound forever?" Redbook is practically obsolete now.

 I was very young when CDs first came out, so I can't speak from personal experience. But I listened to a lot of vinyl as a child, and when I finally got back into vinyl this past February, it was quite an experience. Yes, I suppose some of the experience is "nostalgia," but that vinyl sound is definitely special in other ways. Much smoother. I like digital through headphones, but when it comes to a loudspeaker system, vinyl is better at reproducing spatial information than standard redbook digital audio. So I'll take the good with the bad (pops and ticks, having to clean records, buying used ones that are destroyed and not knowing it at the store, etc.)


----------



## paulybatz

I started as a Turntablist in 1993 and then with the advent of CDs and CD turntables people started crossing over...now with computer technology they are able to dust off the Turntables and access MP3s using time coded vinyl....it is very cool stuff. So you get digital quality sound, the ability to scratch and mix using the gold standard Technics 1200s like you had the song on vinyl.

 Its interesting to think about these transitions...my son will never know cassettes or 8-track tapes (not a bad thing), I used to have a pencil in the car to wind up eaten tape. He will know records and turntables for sure.

 I didnt have anytime to use the D3 yesterday and REALLY wanted to...which is a sign that I like it. I should send a shout out to the Ultrasone PL750s they are very nice...when they say closed back, they were not kidding. I have had phones before that were closed but not like this...my wife literally had to tap me on the shoulder, she was yelling at me...

 More review to come.

 Im working on getting some custom cables made right now.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I started as a Turntablist in 1993 and then with the advent of CDs and CD turntables people started crossing over...now with computer technology they are able to dust off the Turntables and access MP3s using time coded vinyl....it is very cool stuff. So you get digital quality sound, the ability to scratch and mix using the gold standard Technics 1200s like you had the song on vinyl.

 Its interesting to think about these transitions...my son will never know cassettes or 8-track tapes (not a bad thing), I used to have a pencil in the car to wind up eaten tape. He will know records and turntables for sure.

 I didnt have anytime to use the D3 yesterday and REALLY wanted to...which is a sign that I like it. I should send a shout out to the Ultrasone PL750s they are very nice...when they say closed back, they were not kidding. I have had phones before that were closed but not like this...my wife literally had to tap me on the shoulder, she was yelling at me...

 More review to come.

 Im working on getting some custom cables made right now._

 

Yes getting back on topic:

 This makes me want to try this D3. It's a little more than I wanted to pay for my first headphone amp, but it really isn't that expensive, considering how much I've spent on my loudspeaker setup at home. I actually just posted a thread in this forum about which amp I should use for the LOD on my iPod 5th gen and my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro-80s. I know those cans are good, but I'd still consider them more on the entry level side, which is good for now. To me, they sound fantastic. I imagine putting a D3 in the chain would only make them sound better.

 Does anyone have any more comments on the sound of the D3? What about the difference between using the internal DAC and other DACs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*The first cd players sounded like crap. Hell, creators of cd players didn't accept the fact that jitter existed until the early 90s.* What was their slogan at first? "Perfect sound forever?" Redbook is practically obsolete now._

 

That's one of the reasons why I stayed in vinyl till the early 90's


----------



## paulybatz

in my opinion the d3 is the BEST entry level amp out there if you are looking for a dac combo amp. Have no reservations, if you have money to burn there are two much more expensive units; most gurus note very slight differences, not enough to justify $200 more and to boot I don't think that they offer the line out, DAC only option and user replaceable batteries that last 100 hours.


----------



## 40760

I got my D3 from my local stereo store last evening to find myself very happy with a pair of Ultimate Link Silver Master-i LOD.

 It gives my ER4P-S a very good sound rather than straight from my 1st gen Nano.

 Now my only trouble will be to keep the Amp and player together... Anyone can recommend a good case to store the iPod and my D3?

 Regards.


----------



## tomjtx

Stick some velcro pads on each and put them together.

 You can always talk off the velcro if you sell the amp and the glue will come off with goo be gone or other solvent w/o hurting the finish


----------



## 40760

Hi tomjtx,

 Which brand of Velcro should I be Looking at? I need to be sure they're not the ones with a permanent bond.

 Sounds interested but i still need a case to hold all of them together after all.

 Regards.


----------



## tomjtx

Don't know which brand but none of the adhesives are permanent. Goo-be-gone will take off any glue.

 Headroom makes some nice gig bags . I put my velcroed 160gb classic and either D3 or Move with my IEMs and LOD w/o a problem.
 The bag has a shoulder strap which is convenient for on the go.


----------



## paulybatz

The D3 has a major interference issue that should be know to all...if you plan to use it with an iphone as I did, find another amp...if you are using it for the DAC or with an ipod, etc then you should be OK, but if you are around a lot of cell phones or other RF interference, you will get a headache. I thought it was normal until I read some recent posts and did my own investigation:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ervice-381705/

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/h...oblems-381351/

 I emailed ibasso and they said it was an opamp issue and they were unwilling to rectify the situation...here are two of their replies to me:
 Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 The RF interference problem is because of the opamp. It cant be eliminated except we change the opamp. But these opamps on the D3 has very good sound quality. We are not planningto change them. 
 We suggest you to keep your cell phone away from the D3, and the D3 can work fine. 
 If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us. 

 Sincerely 
 iBasso Audio

 Dear Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 I dont think the RF interfernce is a problem on the D3 design. The RF interference is because of the design of the opamp, which is produced by AD. If you consider the D3 has problem on the design. I think AD need to call back many of their chips.
 Also, we consider sound quality in the prior position, the D3 has very good sound quality, and we consider it is a very successful design.
 If you dont like the D3, you can return it for refund.


 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


 Then when I go to send a reply to the first email, my email was blocked by a spam blocker, so I sent another message from my work email to make sure it went through, then the subsequent attempt to respond to their reply was blocked. It is a great sounding amp, dont get me wrong but I am not in a situation to own two amps...I need one that functions for all of my purposes and thought this was it. I feel that ibasso should have made public this issue as it sounds like they were fully aware, so do I lose $$$ and mail it back...


----------



## tomjtx

You are getting very boring with your unwarranted criticism of the D3.

 i have have had NO RF probs with cellphones anywhere.

 It is likely your bad karma causing the interference


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are getting very boring with your unwarranted criticism of the D3.

 i have have had NO RF probs with cellphones anywhere.

 It is likely your bad karma causing the interference _

 

He has a right to warn people of his issue, even evangelize if he wants. Not everyone will have issues, but there are more victims of this problem than he alone. 

 I too discovered RF interference with my D3 and iPhone and radio station antennae in my back yard after I had the 325 hours of burn-in done and started my review. In my case I have chosen to live with it or work around it. I have also found my D2 Boa and D2 Viper susceptible to some degree. In my case, I put this information in my review and that was good enough for me. When people ask me about the D3 I link them to my review and they can make an informed decision. He isn't obligated to behave in the same manner. I do know for a fact that he did a lot of research before buying his amp, and the RF problem wasn't well known at the time (not even I was aware until the night I wrote up my review).


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He has a right to warn people of his issue, even evangelize if he wants. Not everyone will have issues, but there are more victims of this problem than he alone. 

 I too discovered RF interference with my D3 and iPhone and radio station antennae in my back yard after I had the 325 hours of burn-in done and started my review. In my case I have chosen to live with it or work around it. I have also found my D2 Boa and D2 Viper susceptible to some degree. In my case, I put this information in my review and that was good enough for me. When people ask me about the D3 I link them to my review and they can make an informed decision. He isn't obligated to behave in the same manner. I do know for a fact that he did a lot of research before buying his amp, and the RF problem wasn't well known at the time (not even I was aware until the night I wrote up my review)._

 

Larry, of course he has the right to warn people of a valid issue.
 But he has posted the same thing in numerous threads and I also have the right to tell him it's boring 

 Also, in another post he has unfairly made the assumption the D3 will have a problem if in the vicinity of all cellphones simply because he had an issue with his iphone.

 He should explain his issue w/o making up other issues and it is unnecesary to repeat this in multiple threads.

 I have used my D3 around many cellphones with no problem.

 This unwarranted bashing in numerous posts is obnoxious and boring IMO.


----------



## jamato8

What people might also want to think about is why is the iphone putting out so much RF and what will be the effect on their brain? That is of greater concern to me as a health professional than interference on the sound but maybe the D3 is telling you something.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I see. It's definitely never been an issue with our 5 Verizon phones on the family plan - ATT GSM service is the usual culprit, and iPhone is worse than my old Sony 810i was.

 Fortunately, the iPhone is only for data for me, not for use against my head - I dropped my verizon PDA phone and data plan for a normal phone, and used the money for the iPhone instead.


----------



## paulybatz

I spoke with another head-fier via PMs and he returned his because of RF interference on his commute using the D3. Im glad that you are not experiencing issues.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, of course he has the right to warn people of a valid issue.
 But he has posted the same thing in numerous threads and I also have the right to tell him it's boring 

 Also, in another post he has unfairly made the assumption the D3 will have a problem if in the vicinity of all cellphones simply because he had an issue with his iphone.

 He should explain his issue w/o making up other issues and it is unnecesary to repeat this in multiple threads.

 I have used my D3 around many cellphones with no problem.

 This unwarranted bashing in numerous posts is obnoxious and boring IMO._


----------



## paulybatz

Larry, being a DJ as well...my verizon phone never interfered with my PA system but cingular/ATT is aweful...it also interferes with my sons baby monitor. Anyway, thanks for helping to sustain my disdain a bit. I will likely keep the D3 and use it as a DAC and figure something else out for portable...or just buy a regular ipod.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see. It's definitely never been an issue with our 5 Verizon phones on the family plan - ATT GSM service is the usual culprit, and iPhone is worse than my old Sony 810i was.

 Fortunately, the iPhone is only for data for me, not for use against my head - I dropped my verizon PDA phone and data plan for a normal phone, and used the money for the iPhone instead._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, being a DJ as well...my verizon phone never interfered with my PA system but cingular/ATT is aweful...it also interferes with my sons baby monitor. Anyway, thanks for helping to sustain my disdain a bit. I will likely keep the D3 and use it as a DAC and figure something else out for portable...or just buy a regular ipod._

 

Yeah, it is very fortunate that the iPhone doesn't interfere with the DAC line out. I actually discovered that I can run headphones from the line out cleanly, with the amp off, without RFI. You could try an IEM with it and a Shure volume attenuator out of the line out (I'll try that soon). 

 I also should check to see if the Macbook digital volume control will affect the D3 DAC line-out volume, like it does with the Travagans Green and Headstage USB DAC cable.


----------



## Mikenet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What people might also want to think about is why is the iphone putting out so much RF and what will be the effect on their brain? That is of greater concern to me as a health professional than interference on the sound but maybe the D3 is telling you something._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* 
_Larry, being a DJ as well...my verizon phone never interfered with my PA system but cingular/ATT is aweful...it also interferes with my sons baby monitor. Anyway, thanks for helping to sustain my disdain a bit. I will likely keep the D3 and use it as a DAC and figure something else out for portable...or just buy a regular ipod._

 

The reason that GSM phones tend to interfere more than CDMA phones isn't the total RF power, but the fact that GSM is always rapidly switching the transmitter on and off. If you have a non-linear device, some of this RF energy is going to be rectified into DC. If the RF is turning on for ~0.5ms every ~4.5ms, that DC is going to switch on and off very quickly and cause a lot of noise. 

 I can't comment on the total power used by 3G devices, as I am not too familiar with them. All other things equal, the faster you're transmitting data, the more power it takes to overcome noise. But not all things are equal between 3G devices and older devices, so I hesitate to draw any conclusions here.

 Some RF is probably coupling from the iPhones transmitter into the audio output, as will always occur in such a small device with a minimum of shielding(who wants to carry around an 80 pound metal brick in their pocket...I doubt even most audiophiles would go that far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I wonder if iPhone is worse than any other music-playing phones in this regard. You could try adding some filtering between the phone and the D3 and see if that helped. I mean, filtering out the 800+ MHz range isn't likely to cause too much pain for audio.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikenet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The reason that GSM phones tend to interfere more than CDMA phones isn't the total RF power, but the fact that GSM is always rapidly switching the transmitter on and off. If you have a non-linear device, some of this RF energy is going to be rectified into DC. If the RF is turning on for ~0.5ms every ~4.5ms, that DC is going to switch on and off very quickly and cause a lot of noise. 

 I can't comment on the total power used by 3G devices, as I am not too familiar with them. All other things equal, the faster you're transmitting data, the more power it takes to overcome noise. But not all things are equal between 3G devices and older devices, so I hesitate to draw any conclusions here.

 Some RF is probably coupling from the iPhones transmitter into the audio output, as will always occur in such a small device with a minimum of shielding(who wants to carry around an 80 pound metal brick in their pocket...I doubt even most audiophiles would go that far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I wonder if iPhone is worse than any other music-playing phones in this regard. You could try adding some filtering between the phone and the D3 and see if that helped. I mean, filtering out the 800+ MHz range isn't likely to cause too much pain for audio._

 

Maybe you don't realize this, but the RFI occurs with the phone as much as 3 feet away from the D3, and not even plugged into the amp. I can have the D3 plugged into the USB of my Macbook, and the phone in my pocket and the amp (or other electronics) can go nuts.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, of course he has the right to warn people of a valid issue.
 But he has posted the same thing in numerous threads and I also have the right to tell him it's boring 

 Also, in another post he has unfairly made the assumption the D3 will have a problem if in the vicinity of all cellphones simply because he had an issue with his iphone.

 He should explain his issue w/o making up other issues and it is unnecesary to repeat this in multiple threads.

 I have used my D3 around many cellphones with no problem.

 This unwarranted bashing in numerous posts is obnoxious and boring IMO._

 

hi tom,

 i am from singapore and i do experience the RFI problem.

 i have no idea why when i was testing the D3 at my 2 local audio shop i do not experience any RFI.

 however on the train/bus journey, i am experiencing a lot of irritating RFI.

 i do not own an iphone btw.

 at home, i do experience a bit of RFI depending where my phone is at. 

 no doubt the D3 is a great piece of amp/dac but it is without its flaws.

 i believe potential buyers will have to weigh the pros and cons before they take the leap of faith.

 perhaps we should look into the ways to shield the D3 from RFI?

 thanks


----------



## 40760

Hi,

 I was the one who returned my D3 due to severe RF interference in my region.

 I live in Singapore, and it is a densely populated country. We're not as bad as Japan or Hong Kong, but close enough.

 I believe it also boils down to the GSM or 3G modes of mobile service our carriers have chosen to adopt.

 My Sony Ericsson M600i does in fact interfere but not as frequent as my iPhone. Though I do not use the phone as my primary source, the fact that you have them in the same bag, the phone and the amp with DAP, does not take away the RF problem.

 And everyone else's phone in the train or public will have the same chance even if you leave home without one.

 To me, the idea of having a portable amp is to carry it around to enjoy. If RF is going to restrict my Amp to only for home use, I don't see how that works out even if the sound is amazing.

 I have to place my phone near me and in Vibration mode. I tend to miss calls or text messages while listening.

 Regards.


----------



## paulybatz

I found that it has to be about 4 feet away to avoid the problems.
 That is an expensive interconnect!
 Im going to get an ipod...and another amp!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe you don't realize this, but the RFI occurs with the phone as much as 3 feet away from the D3, and not even plugged into the amp. I can have the D3 plugged into the USB of my Macbook, and the phone in my pocket and the amp (or other electronics) can go nuts._


----------



## tomjtx

Well, I don't know why I don't have the RFI prob you guys have.
 Good RFI Karma? 

 Most of my friends have Iphones and they don't interfere when they are around.

 I'll experiment some and see if I can get RFI and if not, maybe I can figure out why.

 Meanwhile I will try to be less of a curmudgeon


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I don't know why I don't have the RFI prob you guys have.
 Good RFI Karma? 

 Most of my friends have Iphones and they don't interfere when they are around.

 I'll experiment some and see if I can get RFI and if not, maybe I can figure out why.

 Meanwhile I will try to be less of a curmudgeon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You would think of all people that I am a portable amp's best friend, yet I have to suffer with it, eh?


----------



## glc

I got lots of RFI once for the 30 minutes while I was using the iBasso mini to mini cable that came with the D3 to connect from the iBasso output jack to my headphone cables as an extension. 

 The minute I changed it out for to the regular SE530 cable or the volume control all RFI went away & have not come back.


----------



## Gberg

would using the ibasso D3 with my ipod touch be ok? Or is it just beside any iphone or phone seem to cause problems (which means bad for commutes). Hearing all this talk about interference problems doesn't make me happy.. I thought I was closing in on a decision..


----------



## jamato8

What IC is being used when these problems of interference arise?

 The D3 is in a case that should do some shielding.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would using the ibasso D3 with my ipod touch be ok? Or is it just beside any iphone or phone seem to cause problems (which means bad for commutes). Hearing all this talk about interference problems doesn't make me happy.. I thought I was closing in on a decision.._

 

I've used the D3 with my Itouch with no prob.


----------



## paulybatz

Its definitely the phone signals that give off the RFI


----------



## nocturnalsheet

taken from another forumer in singapore abt the D3

 [quote author=hellfire88 link=action=profile;u=12540 date=1227405786]
 [quote author=Space Action Hero link=action=profile;u=16369 date=1227388868]
 Hi, I've been reading up on the D3 and it seems that many have commented that it is very prone to RF interference from handphones. Your thoughts?
 [/quote]

 yes it is quite especially in the train, i am still experimenting on the cause of it.

 when i had a lousy lod in the past, the RFI was very high in mrt rides.

 however now my lod is cryo sliver plated copper. at home, i can confirm my handphone signal is not causing it.

 but in the train outside, when i plug in everything but do not play any music, i can hear a lot of RFI, when music is playing, i don really hear any RFI.

 but there are random times, i experience RFI dunno from where. 

 i am still trying to find out more...
 [/quote]


----------



## paulybatz

Sat down again with the amp today "all" afternoon...listening as I type!

 Using it as an amp/DAC...flawless.


 My favorite was my relistening to the album by
 Oliver Nelson "Blues and the Abstract Truth"

 just hearing things never heard before...

 I attribute that to both the amp and phones (PL750).

 I am much happier today than last week. It really is a fine amp and 10:30 is more than enough...I did turn it up a bit with Bruce Springsteen to noon.

 I think these amps and phones (all of them) are really made to listen to live music, concerts, classical music, etc.

 I suggest if you are a jazz fan, pick up that Nelson.

 I have been shopping other amps but think I am quite content right now...


----------



## jamato8

The 750's are great phones. They throw a nice soundstage on well recorded music and are easy to drive.


----------



## breakankles

There's a lot of great info in this thread. I've done so much research that it's driving me crazy. I haven't posted often for advice but I thought I'd give it a try. lol! I was considering the Tomahawk & 2Move but then I threw the D3 into the mix (as I've been reading many good things) and I think I've all but eliminated the Tomahawk. I have IEMs (Atrio M5 & Head Direct RE2) to drive as well as the Ultrasone 780. I hadn't read much about the RFI interference until this thread so now I'm not sure I want to pull the trigger on the D3. I do see my inventory changing in the near future, probably fulls headphones rather than IEMs.

 I listen mostly to hip hop, r&b and west indian music (reggae, zouk, kompas)

 EDIT- I don't really need a DAC. I'll probably be sticking w/Cowon players and I'm thinking about buying a Sony 639f by January at the latest.

 Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## billybob_jcv

For the RFI, you could try putting the amp in an antistatic bag. There is a known problem with GSM/EDGE phones (like the AT&T network) and audio gear - some call it "GSM Buzz":

iPhone Buzz Kill | Mac|Life
Re: A Solution to the Annoying Intermittent Buzzing in your Speakers Created by your Cell Phone - AT&T/Cingular (HTC) - Wireless Forums from AT&T

 If putting the amp in the bag (or wrapped in foil) doesn't stop problem - maybe the amp is not the problem? It could be from the cable of the 'phones themselves or the cable connecting the amp to the DAP.


----------



## _js_

Well, this is the first I have heard of the RFI problem! I don't have a cell-phone, but I do work around a lot of (possible) RF interference. I work at Cornell university's particle accelerator, and the control room is almost certainly loaded with various EM frequencies. I know that people who own cell phones simply can't get any reception in the control room, and have to go at least 20 feet away to get reception. The problem is probably the pulse forming network in the linear accelerator section, which is only 10 or 15 feet away from the control room: big high voltage power supplies, rapid switching, thyrotrons, etc.

 I have a MacBook Pro, and find that the headphone out jack is just simply not good enough for me, even driving something as cooperative as the Sennheiser PX100's. So I want a DAC/AMP combo, with a line-out as well as head-phone out. I have narrowed it down to the Apogee Duet and the iBasso D3, and was just about to pull the trigger on a D3, as I couldn't justify the extra $250+ for the Duet given that I don't plan on doing much (if any) recording.

 Then I read this . . .

 Darn!

 I don't suppose if anyone knows if the Duet is prone to RFI? And I'd appreciate any thoughts, comments, or suggestions anyone has. I have Grado SR225's that I want to drive with the Amp. From what I have read, the Duet should handle those phones just fine, if maybe not as well as the iBasso D3.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## glc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *_js_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, this is the first I have heard of the RFI problem! I don't have a cell-phone, but I do work around a lot of (possible) RF interference. I work at Cornell university's particle accelerator, and the control room is almost certainly loaded with various EM frequencies. I know that people who own cell phones simply can't get any reception in the control room, and have to go at least 20 feet away to get reception. The problem is probably the pulse forming network in the linear accelerator section, which is only 10 or 15 feet away from the control room: big high voltage power supplies, rapid switching, thyrotrons, etc.

 I have a MacBook Pro, and find that the headphone out jack is just simply not good enough for me, even driving something as cooperative as the Sennheiser PX100's. So I want a DAC/AMP combo, with a line-out as well as head-phone out. I have narrowed it down to the Apogee Duet and the iBasso D3, and was just about to pull the trigger on a D3, as I couldn't justify the extra $250+ for the Duet given that I don't plan on doing much (if any) recording.

 Then I read this . . .

 Darn!

 I don't suppose if anyone knows if the Duet is prone to RFI? And I'd appreciate any thoughts, comments, or suggestions anyone has. I have Grado SR225's that I want to drive with the Amp. From what I have read, the Duet should handle those phones just fine, if maybe not as well as the iBasso D3.

 Thanks in advance!_

 

Please forgive my ignorance, but are you around magnetic fields working with a particle accelerator and does anyone know if this affects the headphones performance or SQ?


----------



## _js_

glc,

 There are extremely high magnetic fields _inside the ring_, where the particles travel, yes, but there are also very high energy x-rays there as well! So, if I were inside the ring when the accelerator were running, I would very quickly receive a fatal does of radiation, depending on where I was. No one can be inside when it is running, and there are serious personnel interlocks in place to ensure that that never happens.

 However, the electromagnetic waves I am concerned with come from the high voltage power supplies and associated electronics that power the linear accelerator section, as all of that stuff is fairly near the control room. The beam itself is one level down, and there is lots of shielding between the control room and it. But some of the electronics and power supplies are on the same level, and near-by.

 I actually talked with one of the other accelerator operators who owns a cell phone, and he told me that he doesn't get reception until he is well away from the building, so I do not think that the lack of reception is due to interference from the HV power supplies and pulse forming network. And, come to think of it . . . I don't actually know what range of frequencies cell phones work at anyway! The main problem with the HV power supplies and pulse forming network is the fast switching on and off of various components, which almost certainly generate a range of EM interference.

 Anyway, I'm rambling. I think I've decided to give the D3 a go and just chance it. If I can't use the headphone amp in the control room, so be it. I'll eventually be getting power speakers for that purpose anyway, as that is better than open headphones for enabling me to also hear alarms and alerts, (although open headphones work well enough at letting in outside sound.) So if the problem is only with the amp section, then it's probably a non-issue anyway.


----------



## jamato8

You could always incase it in mu metal. :^) 

 Great solid little amp. I am still impressed with the rock solid fee and fine sound.


----------



## _js_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could always incase it in mu metal. :^) 

 Great solid little amp. I am still impressed with the rock solid fee and fine sound._

 

Good to know, jamato8! I've read a lot of your posts over the past couple months, and very much appreciate them. Thanks!

 I don't suppose you've had any experience with the Apogee Duet? Specifically with the headphone amp section?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *_js_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know, jamato8! I've read a lot of your posts over the past couple months, and very much appreciate them. Thanks!

 I don't suppose you've had any experience with the Apogee Duet? Specifically with the headphone amp section?_

 

Based on my time with Blutarsky's Duet vs my mini-DAC (which are remarkably similar sounding HP out), the Apogee Duet headphone out vs D3 headphone out will likely be on a comparable sound quality level - but Duet will be a little more forward sounding than the D3. The Duet sounds like it was made for Grados, but still does an acceptable job with Denon, Ultrasone and even HD600. It seems to me the D3 sounds almost as good with Grados, is a little better with Denon and Ultrasone, but the Duet and mini-DAC HP out has more power and drive for listening with HD600.

 I have NOT compared the DAC line out quality between D3 and Apogees, but the Duet and mini-DAC have fantastic sounding line out, while the D3 line out seems a little underpowered or has less voltage than optimal. When I tried the D3 in my bedside rig in place of the Headroom Micro DAC that I use, I preferred to use the D3 headphone out to drive my bedside amps. At which point the D3 and Micro DAC were on a comparable level.


----------



## paulybatz

Going to spend some more time with the D3 this week...I did notice that the volume knob made a little static noise when adjusting but when you find your location its gone. I have heard from one other person this is not uncommon even on higher end units...anyone else have this issue, or non-issue for that matter.


----------



## _js_

HeadphoneAddict,

 Thank you _so much_ for your thoughts on the D3 vs. Duet (or mini-DAC)! This is exactly the sort of experience I was hoping someone could report about! I still don't know which I will end up buying, but it's good to know that the Duet HP out isn't significantly worse than the D3. Plus, I like a more forward-sound, if I have to chose, --or at least I think this is the case from what I can tell so far about my musical/sonic taste. I love my energy 22 speakers, and people say they are forward and precise, IIRC. Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## headnoob

Sorry for a totally noob question, hoping someone in this thread would know the answer. I purchased D3(my first amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) after reading so many rave reviews on head-fi including this thread. When connecting in analogue, it sounds fantastic. It even gets rid of most of the static sound that originally exists in line-out of my mac book. When I try to use it as USB DAC and here's my question, why does it sound so poorly compare to analogue? 

 It sounded very muddy as if vocal and instruments are mixed up then put behind a wall. Unlike the analogue line in from MBP and headphone out where it gives a much punchier bass and nice separation of vocal, DAC's output sounds terrible. I am probably missing something very fundamental. My original idea with D3 was so I can have clear/digital sound from MBP. Maybe it's not meant to be used this way? Maybe D3 just decodes the sound and I need another amp to bring the sound quality up?

 Here's how things are connected.

 MBP -> USB(one that came with D3) -> D3 -> Tri Fi 10


 I ask my co-worker to try D3's DAC out on his MBP and his own headphone and surprisingly, D3's DAC improved the sound a little bit when using his IEM. I then asked him to use TF10 to see if he hears the degradation in quality and he also confirms the poor quality as I describe above. Could it be because TF10 just doesn't play nice with this DAC?

 Would much appreciate someone in the know to shed on light on this embarrassingly noob question.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headnoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for a totally noob question, hoping someone in this thread would know the answer. I purchased D3(my first amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) after reading so many rave reviews on head-fi including this thread. When connecting in analogue, it sounds fantastic. It even gets rid of most of the static sound that originally exists in line-out of my mac book. When I try to use it as USB DAC and here's my question, why does it sound so poorly compare to analogue? 

 It sounded very muddy as if vocal and instruments are mixed up then put behind a wall. Unlike the analogue line in from MBP and headphone out where it gives a much punchier bass and nice separation of vocal, DAC's output sounds terrible. I am probably missing something very fundamental. My original idea with D3 was so I can have clear/digital sound from MBP. Maybe it's not meant to be used this way? Maybe D3 just decodes the sound and I need another amp to bring the sound quality up?

 Here's how things are connected.

 MBP -> USB(one that came with D3) -> D3 -> Tri Fi 10


 I ask my co-worker to try D3's DAC out on his MBP and his own headphone and surprisingly, D3's DAC improved the sound a little bit when using his IEM. I then asked him to use TF10 to see if he hears the degradation in quality and he also confirms the poor quality as I describe above. Could it be because TF10 just doesn't play nice with this DAC?

 Would much appreciate someone in the know to shed on light on this embarrassingly noob question._

 

I'm baffled because the D3 USB DAC for me is noticeably superior to the Macbook headphone out. Have you checked your setting in the Audio Midi Setup application found in Applications>Utilities ?

 Now, if you are using lower bitrate (less than 256 or 320K) music files, the extra detail from the USB DAC will reveal compression artifacts and sound like poop. You could try playing a CD in your laptop, or rip a CD into lossless, and I suspect the sound is going to be much better with the USB DAC then.


----------



## glc

When using the D3 as a DAC, are you using the line in or line out? Using the line in will only give a steady volume while using the line out will send the signal through the D3 Amp allowing you to increase the volume; though the TF10 should not be very hard to drive. Just make sure you're not confusing the volume with SQ. Otherwise pretty much what Larry says above.

 George


----------



## paulybatz

Getting better every time I listen...going to try it with my 2500s this weekend if I get a spare minute.


----------



## headnoob

glc, you nailed it. Now I feel dumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After connecting to line out and turn "on" the power, DAC sounds much much MUCH better. Thanks for pointing out the obivous.

 I am then also curious, so when does one use line-in with USB DAC? Connect to another amp? If so then I am even more puzzled because from what I heard, sound is so muffed.

 Anyway, thanks for the great help.


----------



## jamato8

You can use the line in to use the amp only bypassing the internal dac of the D3. If I am understanding your question.


----------



## headnoob

jamato,

 Here's what D3 operation manual says:
 "When the USB is connected, the input port works as a line out port." 

 From the observation, if USB is connected, I can get sound from input port without turning on the amp although it doesn't sound good. So my question was more toward "if you connect the USB and use the DAC, why would one want to connect anything to the input port?


----------



## breakankles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakankles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I was considering the Tomahawk & 2Move but then I threw the D3 into the mix (as I've been reading many good things) and I think I've all but eliminated the Tomahawk. I have IEMs (Atrio M5 & Head Direct RE2) to drive as well as the Ultrasone 780. I hadn't read much about the RFI interference until this thread so now I'm not sure I want to pull the trigger on the D3. I do see my inventory changing in the near future, probably full headphones rather than IEMs.

 I listen mostly to hip hop, r&b and west indian music (reggae, zouk, kompas)

 EDIT- I don't really need a DAC. I'll probably be sticking w/Cowon players and I'm thinking about buying a Sony 639f by January at the latest.

 Thanks in advance for any input._

 

I'm not trying to hijack this thread but I've found this one pretty useful.
 Can anyone give any thoughts to the amp section of the D3 vs. 2Move? I appreciate any info.

 @paulybatz

 How does the D3 sound w/hip hop? I don't think you ever left your thoughts on this.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headnoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato,

 Here's what D3 operation manual says:
 "When the USB is connected, the input port works as a line out port." 

 From the observation, if USB is connected, I can get sound from input port without turning on the amp although it doesn't sound good. So my question was more toward "if you connect the USB and use the DAC, why would one want to connect anything to the input port?_

 

Because that is the output of the dac section to another amp. You can use the D3 as a dac only, without turning on the amp section. You could use it with any amp that way from another portable to a large home amp. The output of what was an imput acts as a line out that requires an amplifier. Mine sounds fine. 

 That is the end of your question allotment. So sorry. Tomorrow you get 5 more.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakankles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not trying to hijack this thread but I've found this one pretty useful.
 Can anyone give any thoughts to the amp section of the D3 vs. 2Move? I appreciate any info.

 @paulybatz

 How does the D3 sound w/hip hop? I don't think you ever left your thoughts on this._

 

The D3 and 2MOVE are on a comparable level, but with the D3 being a little more open and spacious and the 2MOVE being a little more forward and intimate. For example, with a Proline 2500's recessed mids (or a Darth Beyer V3 shallow cup) the 2MOVE will be a better choice, and with the Edition 9's or HFI-780's fuller mids the D3 will be a better choice. Both are good with hip hop and most of my phones.

 See http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/u...vid-v1-306883/

 I will be adding the Nuforce Icon Mobile to the USB DAC amp review before Xmas, after it is burned in.


----------



## headnoob

jamato,

 heh, thanks for the clarification. 


 So that got me intrigued, how could the sound from input get any better when it's so muffed when I heard it. So I did this,

 MBP -> D3 via USB -> D3 input -> MBP line in -> LineIn -> MBP line out with TF10. 
 (funky, I know)

 I used an app called "LineIn" to pass whatever MBP received on line in to line out. And what do you know, it IS a much better sound. I am guessing MBP does something to the sound then. How interesting...I have much to learn around here.


----------



## headnoob

Sorry, double post


----------



## paulybatz

Getting there. I listened to one song but do not want to "bass" my review and opinions on that. Sunday night for shizzle my nizzle. 
 Pauly

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakankles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not trying to hijack this thread but I've found this one pretty useful.
 Can anyone give any thoughts to the amp section of the D3 vs. 2Move? I appreciate any info.

 @paulybatz

 How does the D3 sound w/hip hop? I don't think you ever left your thoughts on this._


----------



## breakankles

Thanks HeadphoneAddict & paulybatz. I was just about to edit my post to say that I had read through a good bulk of that review thread you have. I guess I got overwhelmed by the info & need a bit of simplification and clarification. lol!

 I'm leaning towards the D3. I've have tmobile svc but it very weak in my neighborhood so maybe the RF interference will not bother me too much.

 I look out for the Nuforce review. I'm still relatively new here so I'm trying to learn how to describe sound sig and things like that. Reading your thread has helped.


----------



## _js_

The DAC/AMP in the MBP headphone out is poor at best. I don't remember my sisters iPod sounding this bad. Even with Sennheiser PX100's I don't care for the sound quality. It feels constricted and has the "sound suck" effect. I find myself just getting annoyed with the music, which is a first for me. Not good enough. That's what led me here. I suppose that any music/sound professional who buys a MBP is going to be using dedicated DAC, AMP's, mixers, etc. so Apple only puts a standard crappy DAC/AMP in the MBP. I guess I can understand that. The optical mini-toslink output is the saving grace for that output port, is all I can say.

 The D3 should make a HUGE difference. If it doesn't, something is wrong.


----------



## Figlio Perduto

I gotta say you guys are confusing the hell out of me with these last few posts, heh. But I do have one question and I read a lot and try to find an answer before i ask, so, now its time to ask.

 Just wondering....the five AAA alkaline batteries get 100 or more hours on this this but i'm planning on using it as pretty much as my dedicated desktop amp/dac, using eneloops. How many hours have you guys using rechargeables been getting on average? Just wondering if it would be better to get the D2 based on that fact alone, or if constant battery switching is worth it with the D3. (I listen about 8 hours a day)

 Thanks


----------



## paulybatz

The amp section of the D3 is better than the D2...Ive listened off and on since I got it and have not had to change the batteries...I should have documented the hours...but FYI the batteries are brand new out of the package as well.

 Eneloops rule.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Figlio Perduto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gotta say you guys are confusing the hell out of me with these last few posts, heh. But I do have one question and I read a lot and try to find an answer before i ask, so, now its time to ask.

 Just wondering....the five AAA alkaline batteries get 100 or more hours on this this but i'm planning on using it as pretty much as my dedicated desktop amp/dac, using eneloops. How many hours have you guys using rechargeables been getting on average? Just wondering if it would be better to get the D2 based on that fact alone, or if constant battery switching is worth it with the D3. (I listen about 8 hours a day)

 Thanks_


----------



## beeman

applogies for the noob question but i wanted to know if the dac and amp can be used togther - at the same time. for example i have a iriver h120 with an optical out can i plug this into the ibasso and get an extenral dac and amp - or do i have to use a seperate componant for each?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I posted it in my review but I don't want to dig up the numbers - I believe I got 123 hours with Alkaline and between 96-100 with my Rayovac Hybrid NiMH rechargables.

 Also, you can plug the line out of the H120 into the D3 and it sounds pretty good because iRiver knew how to make good sounding gear. You could not plug the optical into the D3, but you could plug the optical into a Headroom Micro DAC and then run that into the D3 and get some further improvement. I use an H140/Dony D-EJ2000 with Headroom Micro DAC in my bedside rig, and feed it into a small desktop amp like Travagans Red with upgraded opamps.


----------



## littletree76

iBasso D3 come with USB instead of optical digital interface. Thus there is no way to connect D3 to your Iriver H120 player though digital interface directly. In fact most DACs of portable headphone amplifiers are designed with USB interface to be used with computer. Wait for iBasso D10 as it will be released soon though it is a desktop version with optical/coaxial digital interfaces just like the discontinued iBasso D1 portable DAC/amp. A second-hand original/rolled D1 might be your choice though it is much bigger and heavier and amplifier section is not as good as D3. In view of the fact that iBasso amplifier has always been improving over previous generations (D10 > D3 > D2 > D1, P3 > P2, T4 > T2), I will wait for D10 (probably launched before Christmas) if portability is not required.

 The USB DAC and amplifier section of iBasso D3 can be used together when connected to computer through USB interface. Just connect USB port of D3 to computer and your headphone to front output terminal of D3. Note in this configuration, front input terminal become line-out of DAC which can be used to feed any devices with built-in power amplifier such as active speaker. DAC section is powered by USB 5V power line whereas amplifier section is powered by five AAA battries in battery bay of D3. Power supplies for both sections are completely independent, thus no battery is required when only DAC section is in use with computer (as an excellent external sound card).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beeman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_applogies for the noob question but i wanted to know if the dac and amp can be used togther - at the same time. for example i have a iriver h120 with an optical out can i plug this into the ibasso and get an extenral dac and amp - or do i have to use a seperate componant for each?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Figlio Perduto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gotta say you guys are confusing the hell out of me with these last few posts, heh. But I do have one question and I read a lot and try to find an answer before i ask, so, now its time to ask.

 Just wondering....the five AAA alkaline batteries get 100 or more hours on this this but i'm planning on using it as pretty much as my dedicated desktop amp/dac, using eneloops. How many hours have you guys using rechargeables been getting on average? Just wondering if it would be better to get the D2 based on that fact alone, or if constant battery switching is worth it with the D3. (I listen about 8 hours a day)

 Thanks_


----------



## nocturnalsheet

you wouldnt go wrong the D3. great sounding amp at a great price


----------



## paulybatz

First thing to remember is its only as good as the source files...used my 750s and DAC/Amp as I didnt want to wake the baby


 Like the hip hop at Noon

 Meant to be listened to loud, in a residential neighborhood"

 Kanye West "Love Lockdown"

 hear all the echoes...panning very nice...bass is solid and distinct


 Rihanna "Rehab"

 Love her voice...solid...high production hip hop sounds so very nice!!!

 Rihanna ft TI "Live your life"

 Catchy tune

 Lil Wayne "Lollipop"

 Bass booms in my head like a subwoofer...drives these phones perfectly

 he is a funny guy

 Sugarhill Gang "Rappers Delight"

 hand claps are so crisp

 Classic stuff here, I feel Im in the recording booth with wonder mike if I close my eyes...I can iimagine the reel to reel rolling!

 I dont think anyone would be unhappy with this amp DAC combo for any style of music.


----------



## beeman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso D3 come with USB instead of optical digital interface. Thus there is no way to connect D3 to your Iriver H120 player though digital interface directly. In fact most DACs of portable headphone amplifiers are designed with USB interface to be used with computer. Wait for iBasso D10 as it will be released soon though it is a desktop version with optical/coaxial digital interfaces just like the discontinued iBasso D1 portable DAC/amp. A second-hand original/rolled D1 might be your choice though it is much bigger and heavier and amplifier section is not as good as D3. In view of the fact that iBasso amplifier has always been improving over previous generations (D10 > D3 > D2 > D1, P3 > P2, T4 > T2), I will wait for D10 (probably launched before Christmas) if portability is not required._

 

Thanks for the response - sad to hear that theonly prtable dac/amp combination with a optical in has stopped being made. Theres some irony there for us h120 owners who have yet use an external dac. But found this on ebay: its called a carat ruby dac/amp and it looks like it has an optical in. has anyone used this before?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beeman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the response - sad to hear that theonly prtable dac/amp combination with a optical in has stopped being made. Theres some irony there for us h120 owners who have yet use an external dac. But found this on ebay: its called a carat ruby dac/amp and it looks like it has an optical in. has anyone used this before?_

 

Do not despair beeman. According to iBasso the D10 should be out in the next month or so. The D10 is the replacement of the D1 and it will accept optical in.


----------



## littletree76

When USB port of D3 is connected to your MBP, the front input become DAC line-out which is not amplified and can only supply line level voltage/current to high impedance input of any power amplifier (such as line-in of your MBP).

 At the same time, analog output of the DAC is fed to amplifier section of D3 and amplified output signal with sufficient voltage/current and low impedance present at front output to drive headphone load (with volume control).

 So the whole issue is impedance matching (a big subject in signal transmission) and difference in driving capability between DAC line-out and amplified output. You can't plug any IEM/headphone to front input and hoping DAC line-out is able to drive them well (though IEM fare much better than headphone because of high sensitivity). DAC line-out is not meant to drive heavy load but high impedance and low current inputs of power amplifiers. In fact when the load impedance become too low, there is risk of overloading DAC line-out (when there is no built-in over-current protection). So if you are using any IEM/headphone with D3 operate in DAC mode, make sure D3 power is switched on (so that amplifier section received power from batteries) and plug IEM/headphone into front output but never front input. In this mode, the front input can only be used to drive active speaker or input of power amplifier. Trying to drive Volvo limousine with Mini engine will likely to fail.

 I don't believe Apple ever built amplifier into notebook computer better than the one in D3 for cost and marketing considerations. I have owned and sold 13 personal Macs and the built-in amplifier has always been bypassed with optical audio interface and desktop DAC. The same hold true for most built-in amplifiers of portable players such as iPod. That is the whole point of replacing built-in amplifier with much better/costly external amplifier such as iBasso D3.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headnoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato,

 heh, thanks for the clarification. 


 So that got me intrigued, how could the sound from input get any better when it's so muffed when I heard it. So I did this,

 MBP -> D3 via USB -> D3 input -> MBP line in -> LineIn -> MBP line out with TF10. 
 (funky, I know)

 I used an app called "LineIn" to pass whatever MBP received on line in to line out. And what do you know, it IS a much better sound. I am guessing MBP does something to the sound then. How interesting...I have much to learn around here._


----------



## nocturnalsheet

is the D3 able to drive cans like the HD600 and HD650?


----------



## killkli

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the D3 able to drive cans like the HD600 and HD650?_

 

It can drive them do decent loudness, but D3 can't pull them to the full potentials. IMO, D3 can bring about 60%~70% of each of them, which is good for a portable, but not best.
 And if compared with decent desktop amp, well..... that's no match.


----------



## faichiu

Can the D3 be able to drive PK1 in full potential?


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *faichiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can the D3 be able to drive PK1 in full potential?_

 

Yes it can, my D2 Viper drives my OK1 great. It adds a fullness to the sound for me that isn't there just using a DAP alone. And I read a D3 is equal to or better then a rolled opamp D2 Viper.


----------



## Figlio Perduto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp section of the D3 is better than the D2...Ive listened off and on since I got it and have not had to change the batteries...I should have documented the hours...but FYI the batteries are brand new out of the package as well.

 Eneloops rule._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I posted it in my review but I don't want to dig up the numbers - I believe I got 123 hours with Alkaline and between 96-100 with my Rayovac Hybrid NiMH rechargables._

 

Thanks, that's what i was hoping for, 90-100 hours, that's very reasonable and won't be much of a headache at all. Awesome. *wonders how much the D10 will be.

 Edit: also, this Full Potential business, i got one too, how about the D2000? full potentialness there from the D3?


----------



## dwong

Anyone know if the D10 will have USB support? Haven't been able to find much info on it.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Figlio Perduto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, that's what i was hoping for, 90-100 hours, that's very reasonable and won't be much of a headache at all. Awesome. *wonders how much the D10 will be.

 Edit: also, this Full Potential business, i got one too, how about the D2000? full potentialness there from the D3?_

 

The D3 drives the D2000 well. I have no complaints in that regard. Most of my portables have no problem driving the low impedance D2000, Grados and Ultrasone - it's the 300 ohm HD600 and 600 ohm AKG K240M where a bigger difference can be found in how well they power the headphones. The Pico has the most power for those, followed by the Vivid V1, then D3 and finally the Predator. The HD600 sound nice with the Predator but clipping starts at lower volume levels than with the others, and it can barely drive the 600 ohm AKG K240M past average volume levels (although with no clipping).


----------



## Figlio Perduto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 drives the D2000 well. I have no complaints in that regard. Most of my portables have no problem driving the low impedance D2000, Grados and Ultrasone - it's the 300 ohm HD600 and 600 ohm AKG K240M where a bigger difference can be found in how well they power the headphones. The Pico has the most power for those, followed by the Vivid V1, then D3 and finally the Predator. The HD600 sound nice with the Predator but clipping starts at lower volume levels than with the others, and it can barely drive the 600 ohm AKG K240M past average volume levels (although with no clipping)._

 

Thanks HeadphoneAddict your wealth of knowledge in this field is greatly appreciated, i am gradually learning about ohmage. good times.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know if the D10 will have USB support? Haven't been able to find much info on it._

 

I was told by iBasso that the D10 will have USB, Coax, and Optical inputs. Most likely sockets for opamps.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was told by iBasso that the D10 will have USB, Coax, and Optical inputs. Most likely sockets for opamps._

 


 OOh, this sounds like a promising amp/dac to pair up with a squeezebox duet and still maintain a very high performance system with a small footprint.


----------



## paulybatz

Still loving the sound of the D3...just the best bargain around, it really cannot be beat!

 I wanted to expand my horizons so I decided to try out one of sacd-man's custom cables, being new to this stuff I think you just want to try everything.
 I didnt think things could sound better, but they truly and honestly do and I was surprised. Definitely talk with Craig about his cables, they are sweet sounding.

 Below is a portion of my review that can be seen here in full:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/si...7/#post5130819

 _______
 I actually bought a quables silvercab pro LOD from sacd-man...which is great but wanted to expand my line out options in the future so when I got my D3 I bought one of ibasso's female LODs 

 Craig then made me a special mini to mini using his:
 99.999% 22AWG solid core silver, dead soft temper, diamond die drawn, with Teflon insulation. Cryogenically treated through CryoParts.

Elite Pure Silver Cryo LOD - Default Store View


 I was A/B ing the cable today with the silvercab pro LOD with my ipod and was blown away at the difference because I was not expecting one to be 100% honest.


----------



## dwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was told by iBasso that the D10 will have USB, Coax, and Optical inputs. Most likely sockets for opamps._

 

Oh, I may just wait it out another month then on my first purchase for a DAC/AMP and see how the D10's will sound compared to D3's. Hopefully its release price won't be too far off. For now, I'll keep my wallet happy and just enjoy my music through onboard sound.


----------



## oldschool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I may just wait it out another month then on my first purchase for a DAC/AMP and see how the D10's will sound compared to D3's. Hopefully its release price won't be too far off. For now, I'll keep my wallet happy and just enjoy my music through onboard sound._

 

That's seems a wise decision and I will probably do the same. Also waiting for the Xm5 review.


----------



## paulybatz

How about minimizing the hijacking, this thread is about the D3...start your own thread


----------



## nocturnalsheet

i am waiting for my HD580 to arrive to try with my D3.

 hopefully it will be good. will update again. =)


----------



## paulybatz

They say an amp and phones are only as good as your source!
 I busted out the Sony single well professional cd player and hooked up the D3. 
 I borrowed a pure silver 24ga RCA interconnect from my father-in-law and listened to my blue break beats collection. All I have to say is DO NOT write off cd's yet folks!

 It sounded nice. I a/b'd a cheap interconnect just to see and it made a huge difference. Crisper sound, more bass, separation and clarity.


----------



## davidw89

Hey guys considering buying this, because it seems like the best bang for buck. Was considering Pico but $500, i could spent half of that on a better headphones (like the HD650..). So in terms of value for money, is this a good buy?


----------



## jamato8

I think it's a great buy. The option of being able to use just the dac or just the amp or both is very nice. The build quality is solid. IMHO


----------



## davidw89

I'm just concerned about the "interfence" problem exhibited here. I 'm not using any phone as a source (just an mp3 player) but i do have like a 3G phone that i carry around (in my bag). Would this affect?


----------



## paulybatz

It may, but if it's a problem with the D3 it would be an issue with the others...so I am told. 
 You can get a shield...I think sacd-man may have them. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just concerned about the "interfence" problem exhibited here. I 'm not using any phone as a source (just an mp3 player) but i do have like a 3G phone that i carry around (in my bag). Would this affect?_


----------



## davidw89

Just bought one, hopefully it'll come next week or so.

 How many hours of burn in should i do? Is it possible to charge and burn in at the same time? I don't think it comes with an adaptor does it?

 Does this run on 5xAAA battery?


----------



## forceofnature

I am thinking about this unit as well. I work at a power plant with very high EMF/RF output from generators and have never had an issue with my Zune without an amp.


----------



## paulybatz

It sounds great right out of the box...and dont forget to get the eneloop AAs.


----------



## xyz

i need a usb amp/dac strictly for on the go laptop use. am i understanding correctly that usb only powers the amp and to use the dac and amp at the same time it'd require batteries as well? not so hot on that idea and obviously i want to be using both amp and dac together at all times. just looking to verify this. i'll probably go with 3move instead.

 and on a similar ibasso note, what is the difference between the d2 viper and d2 boa? i guess from what i know the viper gave the option of changing out op-amps. as someone who knows nothing about any of that, would there be any difference between a stock viper and boa?


----------



## jamato8

The Viper is no longer available, only 100 were made. It gave the option of changing the sound by using different opamps. 

 You don't want a amp/dac that operates totally from the USB because the USB power isn't all that clean. You are better off with an amp that runs on battery and the usb dac that runs off of the usb power. The D3 does a great job.


----------



## davidw89

How long does it take iBasso to send out. I got the confirmation of payment but no reply as to when it is going to be sent out. For god know it could be sent out next year..

 So the D3 as a DAC only then find a better amp?


----------



## RAQemUP

Ibasso has great shipping times. From China to the US, most people receive it in under a week. Many have commented in getting amps from them before the tracking number worked.


----------



## davidw89

Well do they email you after it is dispatched?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 So the D3 as a DAC only then find a better amp?_

 

I think you will be surprised how good of an amplifier the D3 actually is, I know that I was and still am...it gets better and better. I will be getting a LISA but simply because I want a desktop amp...and have become a head-fi'er.

 But I suggest getting some dead soft pure silver cables and a good source and the D3 may be all you need.


----------



## xyz

so what's the more popular rechargeables for this if no one has a problem using batteries all the time? it just seems weird that i'd be using batteries when a lot of the time i'll be sitting right next to a power outlet but if it's the best option in the price range i'll go for it.

 also how does a dac/amp like the move get such praise if it's a usb-only unit? what does it do different from the d3?


----------



## davidw89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what's the more popular rechargeables for this if no one has a problem using batteries all the time? it just seems weird that i'd be using batteries when a lot of the time i'll be sitting right next to a power outlet but if it's the best option in the price range i'll go for it.

 also how does a dac/amp like the move get such praise if it's a usb-only unit? what does it do different from the d3?_

 

I'm getting 5 Sanyo Enlopp AAA ones for this. They are simply the best, they last longest and don't die.


----------



## xyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Viper is no longer available, only 100 were made. It gave the option of changing the sound by using different opamps. 

 You don't want a amp/dac that operates totally from the USB because the USB power isn't all that clean. You are better off with an amp that runs on battery and the usb dac that runs off of the usb power. The D3 does a great job._

 

i'm still curious how many people prefer the sound of the move (not to mention the convenience for laptop users) of move over the d3 despite it only using usb over usb/batteries. 5 batteries also kills the idea of an easy and convenient recharge since recharge units/batteries come in 4.


----------



## paulybatz

Well you get about 100 hours...if you buy 8-12 eneloops you are set...youll have that extra pair///its only one extra charge cycle or just have one set waiting...and their charge lasts a while. I have read reviews, the move isnt in the same class.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm still curious how many people prefer the sound of the move (not to mention the convenience for laptop users) of move over the d3 despite it only using usb over usb/batteries. 5 batteries also kills the idea of an easy and convenient recharge since recharge units/batteries come in 4._


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Larry, being a DJ as well...my verizon phone never interfered with my PA system but cingular/ATT is aweful...it also interferes with my sons baby monitor. Anyway, thanks for helping to sustain my disdain a bit. I will likely keep the D3 and use it as a DAC and figure something else out for portable...or just buy a regular ipod._

 

Better yet, when you're listening to music...TO AIRPLANE MODE! It would be a slight inconvenience, but if it bothers you enough, probably worth it.


----------



## davidw89

Missed delivery this week. Getting picked up from DHL on saturday. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

i have been listening to my D3 since day 1 and something amazing just happen!

 the D3 became much more airy and the soundstage widened by a considerable amount!

 i think i have been listening to it for about 250 hours, where i finally heard a significant change in sound of the d3.

 woot! enjoying the new sound now.


----------



## jamato8

I find that happens when you finally plug the headphones in.


----------



## davidw89

A couple of question i've got here.

 When DAC is connected to the PC does the battery automatically recharge?
 What's the difference between high gain and low gain? Which one to drive IEM (Shure 530).
 How many hours of burn in?
 Why does the DAC connected to PC sound so much better than portable source?

 Pic/Review up soon = )


----------



## paulybatz

A couple of question i've got here.

 When DAC is connected to the PC does the battery automatically recharge?
 No


 What's the difference between high gain and low gain?
 Pretty much self explanatory and personal preference.

 Which one to drive IEM (Shure 530).
 My personal opinion is if you have iems get a smaller amp. 


 How many hours of burn in?
 2-300

 Why does the DAC connected to PC sound so much better than portable source?
 Well it depends on your source, period. If you have poor quality files ok the PC then it's not going to sound better. 
 I prefer using a CD source at home. 


 Pic/Review up soon = )[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nuge

Wasn't the D10 supposed to be released? Sorry, that's just what I'm gathering from all the posts here that mention it? When do you guys think it will be released.


----------



## paulybatz

Please stop hijacking the thread about/with other amps...D3 only please.

 Also, I have been using my D3 off and on and it holds up to anything SS triple its price. I am leaning towards tubes now...but if you want to maximize price/performance ratio the D3 is the way to go...get one now before they are $350+ 

 You need to try one to believe it.


----------



## paulybatz

Laziness and lack of time to experience burn-in changes with the D3 so it's on auto-pilot for the next few days...with Dylan, The Dead, The Doors and some Blue Break Beats (Blue Note compilations)...I cannot wait


----------



## paulybatz

I found right out of the box it sounded great...however it made jumps at 50 and 100 hours...Ill let you know this weekend when I get 250 from my autopilot run...Im swapping CDs getting that bad-boy used to all kinds of music...Im going to give it and the PL750s some WuTang tonight  LOL!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have been listening to my D3 since day 1 and something amazing just happen!

 the D3 became much more airy and the soundstage widened by a considerable amount!

 i think i have been listening to it for about 250 hours, where i finally heard a significant change in sound of the d3.

 woot! enjoying the new sound now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Mine did not make a lot of changes during burn in, just subtle ones, and I am not sure I heard any after 200 hours. The D2 Boa took 600 hours for the transparency to finish improving, but all else was settled by 300.


----------



## paulybatz

How many are on your D3 now?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine did not make a lot of changes during burn in, just subtle ones, and I am not sure I heard any after 200 hours. The D2 Boa took 600 hours for the transparency to finish improving, but all else was settled by 300._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many are on your D3 now?_

 

I stopped counting around 600 hours. Skylab reviewed mine last week and ranked it up there in the top 10, near the TTVJ portable Millett hybrid and Meier Headsix. He agreed with my ranking the Pico and 3MOVE and Predator above the D3, but every amp that I have heard in his top 10 is a winner. It seems like those amps are in a whole other class than the lesser amps when I listen to them - bieng more refined, solid sounding with bigger soundstages and better transparency/neutrality.


----------



## paulybatz

There is no question the D3 is a dark horse for sure...I look forward to listening next week...also dead soft solid silver wire is unreal!!!


----------



## paulybatz

240 hours and she has opened up a bit...sounds great, sounded good right out of the box...there is definitely a slight warmth to the sound of the D3 the more I A/B it with my other amp; but still quite neutral.


----------



## BigTony

I've been listening to the D3 out of my lappy the last 2 days, and it amazing how good it sounds (with either my DT770 or HD 650) I prefer the beyers atm, there is something cosy about the closed cans. I've also got recieved my eneloop batteries, so I'll be switching to those when I next switch. All in all, this has been a awesome bit of kit, absolutely excellent with lossless files from a laptop. And it makes me smile when watching movies too. I'm happy that I went with the DAC/AMP combo, as it has avoided any problems with hum from out of the laptop as well. Steller unit, buy one!


----------



## BigTony

Thought I'd just add that I listened to the D3 right out of the box (I was away for 10 days in a hotel) and there were only very minor changes during the first 100 hours of use, my ears getting used to the sound or what not. However, it seems that after a breif break, then another 100 hours there has been a change, the bass seems bigger, but not flabby, and there is less sibilance too. Seems to have ironed out the crinkles at the top and bottom ends, which is very nice. At this price point its really a no brainer.


----------



## paulybatz

Also, it seems that it is much smoother and accurate, 200+ hours.
 It definitely pushes the drivers on the low end.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thought I'd just add that I listened to the D3 right out of the box (I was away for 10 days in a hotel) and there were only very minor changes during the first 100 hours of use, my ears getting used to the sound or what not. However, it seems that after a brief break, then another 100 hours there has been a change, the bass seems bigger, but not flabby, and there is less sibilance too. Seems to have ironed out the crinkles at the top and bottom ends, which is very nice. At this price point its really a no brainer._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Jamato8 recommends a 1 hour break every 23-24 hours, and then resume burn-in. he maintains that it helps the caps settle-in faster.


----------



## paulybatz

Took the D3 on the road with me tonight to my office...easy install on my office PC and am ripping at 320...sounds real nice now!!!

 I need a nice case to travel with the headphones and D3...ultrasone wanted $40+ for their pro case...anyone have any suggestions

 PL2500s are a nice phone for sure...

 Listening to MMW Combustication and the tap cymbal is very nice...getting ready for some wayne shorter "speak no evil"...then get home to get some ZZZ's.

 Definitely a different amp now than when I first received it.


----------



## ade_hall

Plan to use the D3 at work. What would sound better - D3/Ipod or PC (XP) / iTunes (other) / D3?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ade_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Plan to use the D3 at work. What would sound better - D3/Ipod or PC (XP) / iTunes (other) / D3?_

 

The PC (XP) / iTunes (other) / D3 because the D3 DAC is better than an iPod line out dock, unless you have an iMod with large caps dock where they are more on the same level.


----------



## paulybatz

I am re-ripping at 320 some of my mainstay stuff to my office computer.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ade_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Plan to use the D3 at work. What would sound better - D3/Ipod or PC (XP) / iTunes (other) / D3?_


----------



## nocturnalsheet

PC(XP)>foobar2000>D3 beats ipod>d3 any day for me


----------



## ade_hall

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PC(XP)>foobar2000>D3 beats ipod>d3 any day for me_

 

Thanks guys. Is Foobar the recommended player on XP over itunes? Is it easy to setup?


----------



## BigTony

Foobar is a good tool and will make everything simple for you. Pretty easy to setup, looks a bit basic compared to say ITunes, but is has all the functionality you need and none of the bloat.


----------



## Nidhogg22

Is the D3 a major improvement over the D2?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nidhogg22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the D3 a major improvement over the D2?_

 

Better amp section.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I am seriously considering getting the D3 as well. I posted a general question about iBasso here and now I've stumbled upon this thread.

 I came across a post mentioning that if the D3 is hooked up via USB the batteries will not be used. Is this true? I could use it with my laptop and phones without the batteries?

 Also, did anyone ordering overseas pay duty or extra taxes when the amp arrived? I haven't ventured further in the iBasso order page to see what the shipping charges would be like.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Signal2Noise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am seriously considering getting the D3 as well. I posted a general question about iBasso here and now I've stumbled upon this thread.

 I came across a post mentioning that if the D3 is hooked up via USB the batteries will not be used. Is this true? I could use it with my laptop and phones without the batteries?

 Also, did anyone ordering overseas pay duty or extra taxes when the amp arrived? I haven't ventured further in the iBasso order page to see what the shipping charges would be like._

 

The D3 DAC does not use battery, but the amp does. The 3MOVE can run both DAC and amp from USB without any batteries, but it switches to low current mode without the battery (less power).


----------



## Signal2Noise

Thanks for the clarification, HPA.


----------



## davidw89

DOes anyone know how to change the whole thing black instead of silver.

 It came with a black case, but didn't come with a black front and back cover?


----------



## tacitapproval

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ade_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys. Is Foobar the recommended player on XP over itunes? Is it easy to setup?_

 

The advantage of using Foobar over Itunes (or others) on XP is compatability with ASIO4ALL to avoid using the XP drivers, which may be more accurate.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

just wondering, when my d3 is connected to my laptop and the amp section is turned on, i can hear the sound output on the output jack. however when i switch my headphone over to the input jack, i am still able to listen to the line out dac. 

 not sure if there is something wrong with my d3. 

 anyone else d3 both input and output jack will have sound when the d3 is connected to laptop + turned on?


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just wondering, when my d3 is connected to my laptop and the amp section is turned on, i can hear the sound output on the output jack. however when i switch my headphone over to the input jack, i am still able to listen to the line out dac. 

 not sure if there is something wrong with my d3. 

 anyone else d3 both input and output jack will have sound when the d3 is connected to laptop + turned on?_

 

There's nothing wrong with your D3. When you plug in the USB cable the input socket becomes the DAC line-out socket.

 Steven.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's nothing wrong with your D3. When you plug in the USB cable the input socket becomes the DAC line-out socket.

 Steven._

 

very interesting discovery!

 i wonder if i could use foobar>d3 dac>millet>hd580 and also foobar>d3 amp+dac>ksc75 at the same time.


----------



## mrarroyo

I believe that when you connect a cable to the line out (in your case to feed the millet) the headphone out is deactivated. Please check and let us know, I would but I am having problems w/ my computer feeding USB based DAC's. Thanks.


----------



## davidw89

Today my iBasso D3 decided to stop working for no apparant reason..

 The batteries are fully charged, when i screw the lids up, turn on the amp it turns red so it's definately on. After pluggign the mp3 into the input and the headphones into the output with the amp on, there is just no sound coming out of it...
 (btw the mp3 player, interconnect and headphone are working fine, i just came back from a meet and it's not that end)

 I have pmed iBasso about warranty, hopefully i can get this fixed. Anyone have a clue why?


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that when you connect a cable to the line out (in your case to feed the millet) the headphone out is deactivated. Please check and let us know, I would but I am having problems w/ my computer feeding USB based DAC's. Thanks._

 

i'll get back on this.

 just left my d3 with my local dealer to do a check on my d3. 

 the right channel is giving me a bit of intermittent problem.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'll get back on this.

 just left my d3 with my local dealer to do a check on my d3. 

 the right channel is giving me a bit of intermittent problem._

 

Currently, I'm having the same problem. When I use my D3 solely as HP amp the right channel is very weak.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

will be getting my d3 back tmr.

 looks like there is some problem with the d3 and my local dealer has changed a new set for me.

 shall update on the d3 again


----------



## Signal2Noise

I received my D3 today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first amp so now I have to figure it all out. Looks and content-wise I'm very impressed so far. I will be slapping the batteries in and then do some research on settings and burn-in. Along with the amp I got a CB01 cable and LOD adapter which I may/may not use with one of my iPods. The plan will be to use the iBasso with my Zune/SE530 and/or laptop/cans (looking at getting AKG K701).

 Any tips on using the D3 to it's full potential will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe that when you connect a cable to the line out (in your case to feed the millet) the headphone out is deactivated. Please check and let us know, I would but I am having problems w/ my computer feeding USB based DAC's. Thanks._

 

you are right, the setup that i imagine will not work.

 the headphone out jack will be deactivated. just tested on my D3.

 oh well...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nocturnalsheet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you are right, the setup that i imagine will not work.

 the headphone out jack will be deactivated. just tested on my D3.

 oh well..._

 

You have the perfect excuse to buy a second D3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I am evil!


----------



## Signal2Noise

I couldn't get my D3 to work via the USB on my office XP Pro today. It works fine on my home laptop which is Vista 64-bit. I wanted to burn in the amp while working today. When I plugged the amp in, Windows loaded the drivers automatically but I couldn't get any audio thru either the Line In or Line Out playing a podcast via iTunes.

 Do you think it's an o/s, driver, hardware, or admin rights issue?

 Other than that I like the amp so far. Although, I notice that playback from my Zune (HP out) thru the amp yielded in a much more 'muted' sound signature than listening straight from the Zune. Also of note is the stock mini-mini cable produced horrible audio playback thru the amp whereas the CB01 cable I also ordered was fine. I am totally new to the amp thing so I know I have lots to learn yet.


----------



## swayne

DId you have the D3 plugged in and the drivers loaded _before_ you started the music player?

 If I start iTunes before plugging in my D3 then iTunes defaults to the internal sound card.

 Steven.


----------



## sadhanaputra

I hope I'm not being a wet blanket here, but I seem to read complaints about the D3 having problems quite often.
 Is that really the case? Is the quality control on D3 really *that* bad?

 Thanks


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhanaputra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope I'm not being a wet blanket here, but I seem to read complaints about the D3 having problems quite often.
 Is that really the case? Is the quality control on D3 really *that* bad?

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I thought you just got a Boa, my friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The D3 sounded nicer than the Boa to my ears though when I tried them last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About the QC issue, I'm not sure. iBasso product looks well-built from the outside and the most common issue around here is the RF interference thing.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DId you have the D3 plugged in and the drivers loaded before you started the music player?

 If I start iTunes before plugging in my D3 then iTunes defaults to the internal sound card.

 Steven._

 

Yes. If I recall everything was set up before starting up iTunes but that's a good point because maybe I did have iTunes launched before connecting the amp. Come to think of it I really don't remember now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try it again at work Monday to be sure. I will also test out my XP Pro & Vista desktops here at home today if I get a chance.


----------



## sadhanaputra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you just got a Boa, my friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The D3 sounded nicer than the Boa to my ears though when I tried them last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About the QC issue, I'm not sure. iBasso product looks well-built from the outside and the most common issue around here is the RF interference thing._

 

Yea, dude, and it's beautiful!
 However, it just can't hurt to know some things before you actually need to, right? *wink*
 *drool* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read some posts suggesting that the RF interference comes from the IC cable, not the amp itself. Haven't read the end of that tho so I can't be certain.
 Has it not been sorted out yet?


----------



## K3cT

The interference comes from iBasso's choice of op-amps. The interference didn't happen to me when I auditioned it last time though. 

 I think upgrading to a D3 from a Boa is not a wise move though because although the D3 is better (more spacious sound, better detail and separation), it's not a sigfinicant improvement. The D10 from the other thread on the other hand looks really delicious though.


----------



## sadhanaputra

Yep, I thought of that. 
 D10 would be cooler, if only I could get some way to get an optical output for my laptop..

 Anyway, about the D3..
 So the main problem is the RF interference caused by the op-amps?
 We can change the op-amps though, right?
 Can we change/stack the buffer?

 I read somewhere that to power low-impedance headphones (such as SR80, MS1) I should stack the buffer as to increase the available current without adding resistance (or was it voltage?)..


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhanaputra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope I'm not being a wet blanket here, but I seem to read complaints about the D3 having problems quite often.
 Is that really the case? Is the quality control on D3 really *that* bad?

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My one is fine, but if one goes wrong you can send it back. The only downside is that they're in China and postage can be a bit expensive.

 Steven.


----------



## mrarroyo

An small number of users have reported RF interference, however in my case that has not been an issue. I am bery satisfied w/ my D3.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I'm pretty sure the garbled audio I experienced with the stock mini-mini cable was due to RF interference. My house is pretty much all wireless. Using the CB01 silver cable however yielded excellent results.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Signal2Noise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...

 I will try it again at work Monday to be sure. I will also test out my XP Pro & Vista desktops here at home today if I get a chance._

 

Rockin' good news! I used the Python with both desktops and it worked just fine. I dug out my old pair of Sony MDR-NC50 phones to use (I'm planning on getting the AKG K701 for home use). So it probably is a case of having iTunes upon prior to coonecting the DAC on my workstation. Will try Monday. So far I am thoroughly impressed with the iBasso. I've got a Zenhead coming to compare with


----------



## sadhanaputra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Signal2Noise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rockin' good news! I used the Python with both desktops and it worked just fine. I dug out my old pair of Sony MDR-NC50 phones to use (I'm planning on getting the AKG K701 for home use). So it probably is a case of having iTunes upon prior to coonecting the DAC on my workstation. Will try Monday. So far I am thoroughly impressed with the iBasso. I've got a Zenhead coming to compare with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Glad to hear that, Signal2Noise.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Signal2Noise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty sure the garbled audio I experienced with the stock mini-mini cable was due to RF interference. My house is pretty much all wireless. Using the CB01 silver cable however yielded excellent results._

 

So using a different cable does help? Thank for the input, I'll keep that in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An small number of users have reported RF interference, however in my case that has not been an issue. I am bery satisfied w/ my D3._

 

What cable are you using, mrarroyo?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My one is fine, but if one goes wrong you can send it back. The only downside is that they're in China and postage can be a bit expensive.

 Steven._

 

Yeah, you're right. I would much prefer one that doesn't go wrong in the first place, though


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhanaputra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I thought of that. 
 D10 would be cooler, if only I could get some way to get an optical output for my laptop..

 Anyway, about the D3..
 So the main problem is the RF interference caused by the op-amps?
 We can change the op-amps though, right?
 Can we change/stack the buffer?

 I read somewhere that to power low-impedance headphones (such as SR80, MS1) I should stack the buffer as to increase the available current without adding resistance (or was it voltage?).._

 

The D3 has fixed components that are soldered to the board. Opamps or buffers cannot be changed. The D3 components are a very good choice by iBasso, as soundstage and overall audio quality are really fine. The RF interference has, I believe, been made into more than it should be. 

 All of my Xin amps had RF interference problems when my cellphone was in close proximity. Moving them away a couple of feet eliminated the problem. If your signal strength on your cellphone is weak, (fewer bars showning) RF will be more of a factor, as your phone will try to communicate with the cell at a higher power level. 

 A big advantage that the D3 has over many other DAC/Amps is that you can use the DAC without powering on the D3. It is a passthrough DAC that takes all its power from the USB connection. 

 Battery life is about forever, plus all the charging and regulation circuitry is eliminated.


----------



## paulybatz

The combo is perfect on the D3...dont mess with what is not broken!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 has fixed components that are soldered to the board. Opamps or buffers cannot be changed. The D3 components are a very good choice by iBasso, as soundstage and overall audio quality are really fine. 

 A big advantage that the D3 has over many other DAC/Amps is that you can use the DAC without powering on the D3. It is a passthrough DAC that takes all its power from the USB connection. 

 Battery life is about forever, plus all the charging and regulation circuitry is eliminated._

 

The battery life IS awesome...100+ hours on one charge...eneloops are the ish as they hold their charge for almost a year with minimal depletion like other batteries!


----------



## sadhanaputra

Aw, c'mon guys.. You're EVIL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 *holds wallet tightly*


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sadhanaputra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aw, c'mon guys.. You're EVIL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 *holds wallet tightly*_

 






 You know you want one....


----------



## K3cT

Don't tempt the poor fella! He just got his D2 Boa a few days ago.


----------



## sadhanaputra

His signature pretty much un-tempted me, so I'm cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 D3 still is a beaut, though..


----------



## greenarrow

Just got myself a D2 Viper. Just how good is this compare to the D3? I'm going to change the opamps soon.

 Looks like I missed the D3 writeup.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenarrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got myself a D2 Viper. Just how good is this compare to the D3? I'm going to change the opamps soon.

 Looks like I missed the D3 writeup._

 

With LM4562 in the main socket and LM6172 in the ground it sounds similar to the D3 and Pico. Battery life is the best at 17 hours with this. This was god with full size cans and IEM.

 With LTC6241HV in the main socket and LMH6655 (or was it the 6622) it sounds similar to the Predator. Odly I was getting 7 hours out of the battery with this, which made no sense. Good with IEM and full size cans.

 With LM6172 in the main socket and THS4032 in the ground it sounds between the 2MOVE and Predator. Warm sounding with loads of power with full size cans, great bass with IEM. Battery life was just under 14 hours with this. Swapping those two opamps to THS4032 in the main socket with LM6172 in the ground has a similar sound to the 1st setup I listed but not quite as good with full size phones as it is with IEM. 

 It also sounds good with an LMH6622 in the main or ground, but not both. It's too warm and forward with two LM6172 as well.

 D2 Viper is an excellent amp and DAC, just not with the stock opamps. See my review which is linked in my public profile "about me" (cut and paste).


----------



## mambo5

Hmmm, i would love to get the d3, but i have no money. Would a d2 boa fit the bill? With my OK1s?

 I noticed that there was a switch on the back of the boa unit, does anyone how that will hold up in my pocket?
 If i put the d2 in my pocket, with the tiny switch facing down, will it damage it?


----------



## sadhanaputra

My D2 Boa's switch seems very sturdy, and I don't think the weight of the amp itself can damage the switch.. (Besides, the fabric of your pocket should give way a little, absorbing the tension a bit..

 I don't think it's small enough to be carried in a pocket, though.. You'd look weird.. Bulky at the very least..


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, i would love to get the d3, but i have no money. Would a d2 boa fit the bill? With my OK1s?

 I noticed that there was a switch on the back of the boa unit, does anyone how that will hold up in my pocket?
 If i put the d2 in my pocket, with the tiny switch facing down, will it damage it?_

 

I would get the D3...better amp section and user replaceable batteries! And get 100+ hours per charge!

 Pay with CC via paypal, its 50 bucks more!


----------



## ade_hall

Anyone know where to get a decent mini usb to usb cable that's a little longer than the one that comes with the D3?


----------



## toster

I think to buy D3 as amp for my ipaq 214. But I need a bit longer cable than CB01. Maybe 1 meter (3 foot) long. Would you recommend me one which I can buy in the US?
 Tnx.

 PS in addition. Will D3 a good choice for my Sennheiser PXC 250?


----------



## TopQuark

Ok, you got me. Got the D3.

 It is a very good match for IE8 for my main criteria - imaging and soundstage. The D3 is an excellent all around DAC/Amp - long battery life, flexible DAC, line out, and above all excellent SQ for the money.

 BTW, got no RF issue here. My Logitech speakers right next to the D3 are affected more than the D3 with iPhone close by.

 iBasso delivered it fast. Excellent service.


----------



## paulybatz

Glad you are happy with your purchase...now get some eneloops


----------



## soidera

it is really great amp...
 except it really sensitive with mobile 2G gsm.. sometimes it s really frustating


----------



## TopQuark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad you are happy with your purchase...now get some eneloops_

 

I heard the enloops are good but I have been with Tenergy for a long time now.

http://www.tenergybattery.com/index....mart&Itemid=27

 They served me well so far.


----------



## TopQuark

By the way, I just lost my D3. After running the DAC-only option with my external speakers, my wife noticed the fuller sound and took it away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It is now serving as a full time DAC for her PC. It's Valentines Day what can I do? 

 Now, I do not have one for myself anymore. Hey, it's Valentine, she has to pay me back. Looking for either another D3 or D10 this time.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hmmm, wondering if I should sell TopQuark my D3...


----------



## paulybatz

I finally got out the D3 tonight...had the ipod with silvercab pro LOD and my 2500s...I had a variety of source files, always rip at 320 guys, man what a nice thick sound...that little amp continues to impress.

 Just a word of wisdom here, for home listening, especially when you are next you your partner, get some closed phones!!! As I couldnt get more than a few songs before I had to put her away.


----------



## paulybatz

I finally got out the D3 tonight...had the ipod with silvercab pro LOD and my 2500s...I had a variety of source files, always rip at 320 guys, man what a nice thick sound...that little amp continues to impress.

 Just a word of wisdom here, for home listening, especially when you are next you your partner, get some closed phones!!! As I couldnt get more than a few songs before I had to put her away.


----------



## paulybatz

Still Loving this little amp!


----------



## Signal2Noise

^Thanks for checking in with the update. We were waiting with bated breath for the last 14 months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Uh yeah, I still enjoy mine too.


----------



## weikiat

anyone still using this? I recently manage to revive mine (it refused to turn on) after spraying considerable amount of contact cleaners inside the amp.
  
 anyone has comparison of the D3 over the newer D4?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

weikiat said:


> anyone still using this? I recently manage to revive mine (it refused to turn on) after spraying considerable amount of contact cleaners inside the amp.
> 
> anyone has comparison of the D3 over the newer D4?


 

 I've got a pretty big review thread on portable DAC/amps and compared them.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/306883/updated-2-22-review-13-usb-dac-amp-predator-pico-2-3move-d10-d3-d2-viper-boa-d1-lyrix-microamp-vivid-v1-nuforce-xm5
  
 EDIT - okay, I just looked and that thread is so long that I'll just get to the main point - the D4 was my favorite of the two by the end of it in 2013 (I updated it over a 3 year period with about 13 dac/amps).  When using upgraded opamps bought from HiFlight the D4 was my first choice over all the DACamps I tested, despite it's poor battery life and no internal charging.  
  
 I pretty much stopped buying DACamps after that, but have switched to the Pico DAC/Pico Slim amp due to the jitter reduction with the iPhone camera connection kit and the improved warmth of the Pico Slim over the original Pico amp.
  
 The D4 is still in my possession and the amp sounds identical to the Pico when stock and like the RSA P-51 when upgraded, but I haven't had much need for it since the DACport is slightly better for laptop use and the Pico DAC/Slim was better for iPhone use.


----------

